# root for .905?



## symbiance (Nov 28, 2011)

my bionic has the OTA update .905, I been trying to find software to root it and i have been having no luck. I googled thinking this would tell me hte answer but again, no luck..

can anyone tell me how to get root with .905? i tryed motorolaoneclickroot-pzoura4 and petesmotorolaroottools


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Motofail. works like a champ.http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/root-motofail-root-d4-razr-or-bionic/


----------



## symbiance (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks dude worked great on first try!


----------

